
Show HN: Pure JavaScript Templating - efunneko
https://jayesstee.org/
======
efunneko
This is a simple way to generate HTML and CSS all from your javascript
application without needing any custom transpilers or new templating
languages. It leverages javascript function programming to make it very easy
to render data.

I would love to get some constructive criticism on whether there are any
interesting ideas with how this works.

